# Spielberg Hanks Reunite For HBO Mini-Series "Masters of the Air"



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2013)

This is something I am excited about,

Spielberg Hanks Reunite For HBO Mini-Series ‘Masters Of The Air’

There has been a few rumours circulating that Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg were set to join forces again for HBO following the huge success of 2001′s Band Of Brothers and The Pacific from 2010. Now, THR have revealed that it is happening and due to be called Masters Of The Air, which is based on Donald L. Miller’s non-fiction book: Masters of the Air: America’s Bomber Boys Who Fought the Air War Against Nazi Germany.

It’s perfect ground for Hanks and Spielberg, who have an extensive history with such source material and I’m sure they’ll want to portray it in the right way, as both legends have a lot of respect and understanding for WWII. Gary Goetzman will join the two in producing, as he co-owns Playtone – Tom Hanks production company – together with Amblin Television for HBO.

On writing duties, Graham Yost is being scouted, he’s the creator of Justified but also contributed to writing episodes of The Pacific and Band of Brothers. The previous two series were a massive success with critical and public opinion, winning awards and creating outstanding ensemble casts that included the likes of Damian Lewis, Tom Hardy, Michael Fassbender, Colin Hanks, Simon Pegg and more…it’ll be interesting to see who they gather for this outing which, of course, is in the very early stages!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 19, 2013)

Very cool, I am looking forward to this.

I loved Band of Brothers and The Pacific.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2013)

Excellent!! Steven Spielberg gets to film another P-51!!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2013)

I can imagine once seen this flick will be scrutinized to no end, as per review stating thousands of Allied airmen in prisoner camps is a bit far fetched................

hmm wonder how much free useage of fiction will be implied as this historically could well be a high event.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2013)

Really looking forward to this. They have done a really good job in the past, with Band of Brothers still being my favourite TV or movie ever made...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 19, 2013)

As a matter of fact, I have Band of Brothers on the DVD player on my bench today as I am building the "Rex". I can't wait for this new one!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 19, 2013)

Look forward to seeing it - and also seeing the 'behind the scenes' how they make it stuff.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2013)

Really looking forward to seeing this. BoB was just terrific. I had many issues with The Pacific, but it was still good.


----------



## danb26 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!

I'm also really intriguing, and excited, to see what they do with this one. I hope it's safe to assume that they'll try to make this in the right way! I was disappointed with Red Tails, which I felt went a bit 'too' Hollywood for an amazing story.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 20, 2013)

danb26 said:


> I was disappointed with Red Tails, which I felt went a bit 'too' Hollywood for an amazing story.


Now there is a nice way to say "Piece of Crap"!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2013)

Well let's hope they do it the justice it deserves....look forward to seeing it...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Now there is a nice way to say "Piece of Crap"!



I thought you said it like this...."Pearl Harbor"?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 21, 2013)

You watch yer language, Mister!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 28, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I thought you said it like this...."Pearl Harbor"?


 
And with that statement Njaco became the first forum moderator to ban himself from the web-site


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2013)

Would have loved to see something similar for RAF bomber crews and maybe Luftwaffe series! 8)

I can't wait for this one!

Btw, Got Band of Borthers and The Pacific box sets.... 8)


----------



## planb (Feb 3, 2013)

Can't wait,hope they start grinding away,how long should it take? 3-4 years?


----------



## parsifal (Feb 3, 2013)

well, if spielberg does this flick like he did Savings ryans Privates, or even empire of the sun, I will be happy. if we get another Pearl harbour i will not be happy. 

Historical detail doesnt worry me so much, though it gives credibility to the story. I just cannot stomach total bs. Put another way, I hope we get another tora tota tora over another PH.


----------



## danb26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I thought you said it like this...."Pearl Harbor"?



Haha! I concur with the previous statements. Painful, empty, hellishness. And that's just the acting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2013)

Here is an update (from HBO series on Mighty Eighth Air Force | The Coastal Source )

*New HBO Series on Mighty Eight Air Force Cost 500 Million Dollars!*

SAVANNAH, GA – More lights, camera, and action slated for the Coastal Empire. Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg confirm the production of a 10 hour HBO series on the Mighty Eighth Air Force. Look inside the National Museum of the Mighty Eighth Air Force in Pooler and behind the military history are countless stories of bravery, courage, and a brotherhood that runs through their veins.

And now the entire country will experience them as well. The HBO series will highlight the Mighty 8th Air Force and its crucial role in World War Two. It’s reportedly going to be the most expensive production in the history of television costing 500 million dollars. It’s based on a book written by Don Miller who did research at the National Museum of the Mighty 8th Air Force. Much of the filming will take place in Germany and England, but a fair amount is planned here. Museum President and CEO Henry Skipper is thrilled with the recognition.

“It gives us an opportunity to showcase everything we have, and bring the world to Savannah to see what goes on here. And also tell the story behind the scenes, so to speak, of the Air Force after the movie comes out,” says Skipper.

Tom Hanks production team arrives in October. The Mighty Eighth was the greatest air armada the world had ever seen. Out of its 350-thousand members, 26,000 were killed in action. And 28 thousand became prisoners of war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2013)

Any word on release date?


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2013)

Not that I can find.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2013)

Its sounding pretty good so far. I would expect a release date of this time next year depending on whereabouts they are with the filming/editing process.


----------



## Njaco (May 3, 2013)

> Btw, Got Band of *Borthers *and The Pacific box sets....



"Borthers"? Is that how its pronounced in Swettish?


----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2013)

Chris, he mis-spelled band also - it's bnad in Swettish!
Looking forward to this series. If it's as good as Band of Brothers, it'll be well worth seeing.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 15, 2013)

So will it be named "The Meaty Ayteth" in Jan's native language?

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 16, 2013)

Meaty...hahaha


----------



## evangilder (May 16, 2013)

I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (May 21, 2013)

I heard about this upcoming film as well. Now if we can get Ron Howard to do a movie based on the book, "A Higher Call"...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2013)

Now that would be a great one as well!


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 3, 2013)

Speaking of P***l H****r the WORST part for me was when he said that the P-40 can't outrun a Zero under any circumstances, I'm sure it bugged someone else right? I mean really, get ONE fact straight please. It has been torturing me for years.


----------



## javlin (Jan 7, 2018)

The writer is still at it slow slow

A picture of Robert Rosenthal and crew moments after completing their 25th mission. This meant they could go home and train others. Not Rosie. For him, the job was not done. He flew 27 more missions, totaling 52 (the average lifespan for a B-17 crew was 11 missions)

John Orloff (@johnorloff) | Twitter


----------



## SuperFire (Feb 17, 2018)

It will be interesting to see the reaction to another Spielberg WWII product post David Irving tell-all video about the law-suit, and what was done to him with Spielberg's financial backing.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2018)

It's all gone a bit quiet on this front it seems for the moment...


----------

